# front fenders installed!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Frank the bodyman came to my garage today, we installed the front fenders ......it's starting to look like a car! arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that car is simply a work of mechanical art E...getting close.....arty:


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Doin a lil fender adjusting myself.. what a pain in the tush. YOURS looks great!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks gents....the back bumper is giving me a hard time.....


----------



## RA6T7GTO (Jul 2, 2011)

looks great eric, i hope to stop by soon when richie is there


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Perry, I think Richie will be at my house Wednesday after work.....you are welcome to attend! I heard your short block is almost done!!!:cheers eric


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Man that thing is looking good!  hey Eric on a weird side note what kind of floor do you have on your garage? that looks nice.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking good E! Cruising season is upon us, looks like you're close. Have you fired the motor in the car yet?? 




What are you gonna do for a hood?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

RustWrangler said:


> Man that thing is looking good!  hey Eric on a weird side note what kind of floor do you have on your garage? that looks nice.


The floor was done by GarageTek: Garage Storage, Garage Organization, Garage Organizers, Garage and Storage System, Garage Store It is a "polyespartic resin" very nice and durable. Thank you for the compliment! Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> Looking good E! Cruising season is upon us, looks like you're close. Have you fired the motor in the car yet??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alky, The motor will be fired in the car , hopefully , by this weekend.....as for the hood. I am going to modify (cut a big hole in) a 67 LeMans hood.:cheers


----------

